
The perfect email - DanielRibeiro
http://www.davidgcohen.com/2011/03/06/the-perfect-email/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+swombat+%28swombat.com%29
======
baberuth
A great email indeed, but 500 perfect emails would be overwhelming.

If its the perfect email for him, great, but for most busy people the perfect
email is something like 3 sentences long.

